# Noob checking in



## aflyer (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi folks,  
I wish I could remember how I found this forum, but I've been surfing all over the place the last couple of days doing research on the Northwest Staging Route (i.e. route to deliver Lend-Lease aircraft to Russia in WW2) and somehow found myself here. (My browser history suggests it was due to my Googling Aircobra/P-39 that led me here.)

Anyway I poked around and read some threads and decided to join up. Looks like a great place.  

I am an ex Royal Canadian Air Cadet, getting my pilot's license (licence) in 1965 in a Fleet 80 Canuck through the Edmonton Flying Club. Am not personally a veteran, though I grew up an army brat, Dad being a veteran of Normandy, NW Europe and Korea... so I consider myself an "associate veteran".

I live in Washington State and volunteer at a local museum. Heritage Flight Museum Heritage Flight Museum Welcome Page. 

My wife and I are also currently involved with a foundation organizing and helping to plan a flight from Great Falls Montana to Russia along the Northwest Staging Route and Alaska Highway. It was also called the Alaska Siberia Ferry Route or ALSIB. 

The flight will be done in a PT-13 Stearman in 2010. (I know, there weren't any Stearmans delivered to Russia, but that is what the founder plans to fly, and in any case, he figures he'll be the first to do it in a WW2 biplane.  )

Anyway, I'd be happy to have any first-hand experiences from folks who might have participated in the Lend-Lease flights, the Alaska Highway construction, or were based at any of the stations along the route. This requests applies to American, Canadian, or Russian/Soviet participants. 

Also, as part of our longer range objectives we are discussing a flight of actual aircraft types that were featured in the Lend-Lease flights (P-40, P-39, P-63, B-25, A-20, C-47) in 2012 to commemorate the first flights in 1942.

That's all for now, I just noticed it is almost 0045 here and that must be why I am starting to doze off!


----------



## rochie (Dec 30, 2008)

hello and welcome from england where its 08.45am and i'm just going to work


----------



## ccheese (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Matt308 lives out your way, he'll probably be along
to say hi. Greetings from the east coast.


Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome to the site. The biggest warning is watch out for Lucky! 

Sounds like a very interesting project your doing and I wish you all the luck in the world to get it accomplished.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Lets see, Alaska - Siberia and open-air Stearman. What are you guys drinking?


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2008)

I was just thinking the same thing. I flew in a PT-13 down here in December and it was about 55F. I was chilly. I couldn't imagine doing it up there near the permafrost! 

Welcome aboard, I hope you will be packing plenty of anti-freeze!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2008)

Got to agree with Eric here 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome from Edmonton! Well, St. Albert, but for simplicity's sake we'll just leave it. Are you originally from Canada or the US?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2008)

Welcome to the family mate...!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2008)

Greetings from Poland.


----------



## aflyer (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey guys (and/or gals) - Thanks for the warm welcome! 

Some responses to y'all: 
1) We're planning the trip for July '10 to maximize the chance of decent weather. (We'll see how that goes!)
2) I'm not flying the Stearman to Alaska, but it has been my friend's dream for awhile (though I did fly a DH 60 Gipsy Moth from Kamloops BC to Moose Jaw SK in 1973 and a J-3 Cub coast to coast and around the continent couple of times, so I'm not completely sane.) 
3) I was born/raised in Canada and married a US babe (whom I met on one of those coast-to-coast J-3 trips). 
4) I lived, in my teens and early 20's in Edmonton, so I am familiar with where you are Catch22. In fact one of our stops on the Alaska trip will be YXD where I learned to fly and where the NW Staging Route had a major facility.
5) Thanks again for the welcome, I look forward to playing with ya!

Cheers
Kerry


----------



## Airframes (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Kerry, and another (late) welcome from England. Looking forward to hearing more about the trip when it starts.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2009)

G'day mate, welcome from down under!


----------

